# Canning blackberries?



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Ball blue book says you can, but has anyone ever done this?

Right now we have 4- 2 gallon freezer bags full, and 3- 5# plastic containers full in the freezer. We are about half way through the season (the best since we have been here), and the wife is thinking we won't have room in the freezer for the chickens 

Though we might either do a roadside stand (might be able to get $3/pint) or trade with a neighbor (who has a stand) for stuff we did not grow.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I make syrup, jam (I force it though a sieve, I dislike the seeds), freeze some whole and freeze some puree.
I know there are directions for canning blueberries. I dont think Id do the blackberries as they are so soft. 
Cabin Fever has a blackberry cordial recipe that I cant put my hands on right now.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I would think they'd get really mushy canned, although blackberry jam or ice cream topping would be yummy.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I would puree a bunch, then add them to applesauce to make a blackberry applesauce. They would only take up freezer space until the apples come in.

I must be in the "high rent" district. I pay $6-8 a pint at my local Farmers Market.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We did blackberry jam several years ago, was great..


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I have canned blackberries for the last 2 years. Reason...I needed more space in the freezer for other things. Blackberries can just fine, they do not turn to mush unless you start out with overripe and mushy ones. We open a jar and add a little sugar and flour and pour in a pie shell for a wonderful blackberry pie. Also blackberry juice is wonderful, just juice your berries and process for 15 min. It's like a little bit of summer on a rainy winter day. 

Other things to do with blackberries, make up a batch of blackberry vinegar it's delightful. Oh and don't forget blackberry vodka! Can you tell we have alot of blackberries here too!

Lillian


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We also can up Blackberries...Blackberry Crisp in the middle of Winter...YUM!

We still don't have any ripe Berries to pick, but it looks like we're also gonna have a GOOD harvest.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

plath said:


> I would think they'd get really mushy canned, although blackberry jam or ice cream topping would be yummy.


No, they don't get mushy. Blackberries have a core which holds everything together, even slightly overripe. Instructions will tell you to avoid crushing by not packing them too tight. 

Martin


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Here's a little secret for all DARK berries when making jam. (Blueberries, Black Respberries and Blackberries) Add about 1/8 tsp of cinnamon to the batch when cooking it down. You DON'T want to flavor it, you just want the cinnamon to cut the acidity. 1/8 tsp or less. It brings out the berry magnificence!


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

So Miss Lilly, do you can them in a light syrup?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Ms.Lilly said:


> I have canned blackberries for the last 2 years. Reason...I needed more space in the freezer for other things. Blackberries can just fine, they do not turn to mush unless you start out with overripe and mushy ones. We open a jar and add a little sugar and flour and pour in a pie shell for a wonderful blackberry pie. Also blackberry juice is wonderful, just juice your berries and process for 15 min. It's like a little bit of summer on a rainy winter day.
> 
> Other things to do with blackberries, make up a batch of blackberry vinegar it's delightful. Oh and don't forget blackberry vodka! Can you tell we have alot of blackberries here too!
> 
> Lillian


Ms Lilly, it appears that freezer space is going to be at a premium for us also, this is why I was thinking about canning the berries.

Please share your recipe for blackberry vinegar!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, I can the blackberries with the ultra light syrup (5 cups water to 1/2 cup sugar).

The recipe I use for blackberry vinegar is actually the raspberry vinegar one from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving.

4 cups raspberries (can use blackberries if desired)
5 cups white wine vinegar

1. In large glass bowl, combine raspberries and 1 cup of the vinegar. Using a potato masher, lightly crush raspberries. Add remaing vinegar stirring to combine. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and let stand in a dark, cool place (70-75 degrees) for 1 to 4 weeks, stirring every 2-3 days. Taste weekly until desied strength is achieved.

2. Prepare canner, jars and lids.

3. Line a strainer with several layers of cheesecloth and place over a large stainless steel saucepan. Strain without squeezing cheesecloth. Discard Cheesecloth and residue. Place saucepan over medium heat and heat vinegar until it reaches 180 degrees.

4. Ladle hot vinegar into hot jars, leaving 1/4 inch headspace. Wipe rim. Center lid on jar. Screw band down until resistance is met, the increase to fingertip-tight.

5. Place jars in canner, ensuring they are completely covered with water. Bring to a boil and process for 10 minutes. Remove canner lid. Wait 5 minutes, then remove jars, cool and store.

Enjoy- 
Lillian


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm having the same problem with Berries.But I'm wanting mine to add to Cereals Breads and such,wanting to stay away from any sugar.

Canned Berries are just not the same so I'm afraid I'm stuck with freezing.

big rockpile


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I realize my ignorance will be showing in this post; but I am fairly new to canning of any type. Most of what we have done so far is freezing.

1. When you say, "Line a strainer with several layers of cheesecloth and place over a large stainless steel saucepan. Strain without squeezing cheesecloth. Discard Cheesecloth and residue." Are you saying just let it "drip"? If so, wouldn't that take forever? Also, what do you use the berry vinegar for?

2. When you say "juice your blackberries and process for 15 minutes" to make blackberry juice, do you mean process in a waterbath canner for 15 min?

The birds got our berries this year; but next year they won't!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Exactly, just let it drip. I admit I squeezed mine just a bit to hurry up the process. The goal us to get only the juice and not solids. We use Berry vinegar on our salads.

Yes on the water bath for 15 minutes. Blackberry juice in the winter is like a slice of summer.

By the way I think it is great you are asking questions, we all have to start somewhere.

Lillian


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Well. we got 20# more (so far) this weekend. Gotta get MORE jars 

I guess we will make some of Lilly's blackberry vinegar for Christmas presents!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Here's a recipe for raspberry "shrub". I was thinking of making it with blackberries. The vinegar pie sounds pretty good, too.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/01/magazine/01food-t-000.html?_r=1&ref=todayspaper


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Think Blackberry pancake syrup. YUMMY!!! We are doing blackberry jam today. Our berries didn't do as good this yr with lack of rain and too hot of weather. We still have 20+ pints of canned berries and several pint of pancake syrup left from last yr though.


----------

